# Griddle Or Grill For The Outdoor Kitchen?



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Has anyone found a good "drop on" griddle or grill top for the outdoor kitchen? I've got a Coleman that I connect straight off the bottles but would rather have a all-in-one solution. Suburban could make a killing off Outback owners if they offered optional tops for that thing...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the handling of the expected grease is the limiting factor - certainly on the grill option at least.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Another problem is the griddle possibly sitting over the knobs, melting them with the flame.

A few Outbackers have mentioned that before on previous threads when using their own griddles or large skillets on the outdoor kitchen.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a cast iron griddle/grill pan that fit on the outside burners. It would melt the knobs if it got too close though. Be careful.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I had a cast iron griddle/grill pan that fit on the outside burners. It would melt the knobs if it got too close though. Be careful.


X2 on that, the first time I used it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a two sided Lodge grill/griddle. It sits back just far enough not to melt the knobs and I like to use it on med-lo. James


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I looked at it today and thought the same thing about the knobs. I'll check out the Lodge one. Thanks!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, I know some of your models are um... storage space challenged... but I carry a two-burner electric "hot plate" thingy that I've found to be way more effective and useful than the outside stove. (In fact, I don't think I've used the regular outside stove more than a couple times in the last 2 years.) Makes a great shelf though!

I'm sure there are threads on this more general topic all over and I don't mean to turn this one, but I wanted to offer something to ponder before investing in something specifically for using on that stove.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats the single burner one correct?



GarethsDad said:


> I have a two sided Lodge grill/griddle. It sits back just far enough not to melt the knobs and I like to use it on med-lo. James


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know if it's big enough for your application, but we use a griddle frying pan for our steaks. It's worked well for over three years - no burned knobs. Cooking steaks, hamburgers, etc. outside prevents their greasy odor from permeating throughout the OB for weeks.

Somewhere in my our files there's a photo of my grilling steaks on the outdoor stove using the aforementioned griddle frying pan. When/if I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

hallfleming said:


> I have a two sided Lodge grill/griddle. It sits back just far enough not to melt the knobs and I like to use it on med-lo. James


[/quote]
Nope, its the two burner one. I tend to keep it pushed back as far as it will go. James


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics!

I wish our burners were positioned like that! Mine are staggered so you can't get the griddle over both eyes that easy.



GarethsDad said:


> I have a two sided Lodge grill/griddle. It sits back just far enough not to melt the knobs and I like to use it on med-lo. James


[/quote]
Nope, its the two burner one. I tend to keep it pushed back as far as it will go. James 
[/quote]


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I found some one burner cast iron pans that might help. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I tried using the outside stove once, didn't really like it that well. If I'm going to grill meat, I'll pull out the George Forman Gas grill, easier to use and clean. Wouldn't be too good for pancakes or french toast though.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I do steak, chicken and pork on the rvq but for bacon and sausage I like the grill pan, less flare-ups. Also does nice lines on the french toast. James


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks guys. i found a small lodge one for a single burner today. i keep envisioning a drop in replacement grill for that kitchen..


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yup, some one beat me to it, this is the grill I use - love it.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought a single burner "flip" griddle at Camping World. I can remove the grate next to the burner eye the griddle it's on and it fits perfect. I can leave the grate on but it wobbles just a tad.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions!


----------

